# possible way to flush trans on 2014 diesel



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

shimmy816 said:


> I tried this and it seems to have worked fine and my trans fluid is way cleaner.
> 
> 1. Put car on level surface.
> 2. Pull just the center plug/bolt from the trans. The part where when the trans if full it overflows.
> ...


Is there a transmission cooler line you removed? I think that is how they usually do it to empty out the old fluid using the cooler line.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Diesel4Ever said:


> Is there a transmission cooler line you removed? I think that is how they usually do it to empty out the old fluid using the cooler line.


Well, what he is saying is to keep pouring in new fluid while the old fluid is running out of the fluid level tube. That accomplishes the same thing as detaching a transmission cooler line. As long as you are changing gears it should run out all of the old fluid. And on these cars, I recommend NOT touching the transmission lines. They are notorious leakers.

I actually think his method is a neat idea as long as the fluid you are adding doesn't just pour right off the top of the sump.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From what I recall, if you were to turn the car off before replacing the check plug, fluid would just dump out the open hole...because it's on the bottom of the sump. The _super-specific_ spec for trans fluid level is to have it running and dripping at a rate of roughly one drip per second (like I said...totally specific...), then put the check plug back in, _then_ turn the engine off, then add your 0.5qt/L of fluid and put the fill plug back in.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

I was thinking disconnecting the lines. Have a tub full of fluid for suction line and another tub for the drain line.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I have a separate trans cooler with modified lines but trust me this way is way easier to do than anything else I have run across. The lines are a pain to disconnect and honestly the more you mess with the connectors they are likely not to seal. I am actually making a stainless steel adapter from the trans to AN fittings, then you would just put AN fittings in the cooler. My lines rusted out totally


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

snowwy66 said:


> I was thinking disconnecting the lines. Have a tub full of fluid for suction line and another tub for the drain line.


Yeah that's how you usually do it. 2 tubs, the new fluid pushes out the old stuff through the cooler line.

It seems that the way the OP did it, it would just mix around inside the case while dripping out the weep hole. Not really a flush.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

This is an option for those that don't want to do the trans cooler lines. Most people drain the trans pan then refill and drive the car... repeat three times. This method will do the same thing without having to open the car multiple times. If you do it slow enough, not flooding the pan enough to just poor out the hole, it should dilute the old and new fluid running through the trans in the direction of being cleaner. Using 2 gallons got all my trans fluid pretty clean. If you want do 3 gallons for even better results, if you use the Valvoline it is not that expensive to do. This method you can do with no mods and it seems to be the same result as fabricating up a way to connect to the in side of the trans.


----------

